# need new battery or need new Kindle???



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never had a problem with my Kindle 2 'til now, and this is so frustrating!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

I got my Kindle in the Fall of 2009, and recently when I tried to hook it up to my computer it was acting a bit funny and sometimes the computer would not recognize the device.  The battery also seemed not to last as long.  

Then it didn't seem to want to charge.  And the charging light would go on and off when it was plugged in.  I went to Best Buy and bought a new cable, thinking that might be the problem as the old one lost it's protective cover on the micro plug end, and I thought perhaps I damaged it by stepping on it or something.  

I tired to plug i into my netbook and it recognized it for a moment and then the screen went blank and it was frozen.  Did a hard reset and didn't do a thing!  I plugged it into an outlet and figured I'd see if it charged up overnight.  It was still blank, but when I did a rest again, it came back.  

it seems to work fine now, except that the charging light gos on when I'm reading, and yet doesn't stay on if I plug it into  an outlet.  The battery symbol does show that it has a good charge.

And the truly upsetting part is that neither of my computers recognizes that it's there, so adding books via USB is not an option anymore.  I can turn the wireless on, but haven't tried to add a book that way.  I have a decent enough collection on there, but had wanted to add some PDFs of mine and some more books.  

Does this sound like a Kindle problem or a battery issue?  I really can't afford a new one now, although I think I could reinstall a new battery.  Does anyone have a good idea how long the average Kindle battery lasts?  

I was hoping to get the new Kindle eventually, but I really did think this one would last a bit longer.  I sometimes wonder if the next one should be a Sony or Nook.  I do use it every day, so I need one that has some lasting power.


----------



## Kindlebar.com (Apr 25, 2011)

If you've tried a new cable, it sounds like a problem with the USB socket on your Kindle. If your PC doesn't recognise it and you can use the Kindle okay otherwise it doesn't sound like a battery problem.

I don't think there's anything you can do to fix it yourself. Might be worth speaking to a repair centre that fixes laptops and explaining the problem, they may be able to solder on a new socket. It may be cheaper just to replace the Kindle though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with Kindlebar. With the price of the new K3 that is coming out for $114 it may be cheaper to just buy a new one unless you need the 3G. Repairing it would probably be the same price.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I got a new laptop last fall. My old system was XP and the new one is Windows 7. The new machine won't recognize my kindle2. It will, however, recognize my husband's kindle3. Sorry, I haven't figured out a solution to this one; so I can't help you.

My kindle2 sometimes has problems charging. There seems to be a little play in the plug that goes into the kindle and if I'm not careful the cord will sometimes pull on it and make it just a little crooked. That's all it takes for it to quit charging. My solution has been to plug it in and lay it on the table and nudge the plug and make sure the light is on and stays on and walk away. I usually do this overnight so there's no chance anyone will jiggle the plug.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Before you buy or replace anything, you may want to try turning on Whispernet, if you haven't already. My K1 and K3 seem to need to have it turned on at least once a month to do things like set the correct date and show battery usage correctly (no idea why that is so). Something to try.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone's replies; I really appreciate it!   I'm afraid things went a little strange with my Kindle this past week.  The battery was draining very fast, but the unit was otherwise working fine.  I was able to grab a free book off of Amazon and it downloaded without a problem.  Going to show hubby that it wasn't recognized by th computers anymore I plugged it in, but then it did recognize it as if nothing was wrong!    I tried adding a half dozen books and had no problems doing that.  While adding them to my collections it turned itself off (blank screen) but a reset did bring it back without losing any data, and was working fine after turning the whispernet back on to reset everything.  Every time I used it though ,the battery light would stay on, or flicker, but when I put it to sleep it would turn off.  Unfortunately, it wouldn't go on when I tired recharging, and it wasn't taking a charge.  Needless to say, the battery eventually died, and now it's stuck with the screen saying "Your battery is empty" with the battery icon.  It won't charge via any outlet or computer now, and I can't even get the screen to go blank.    Do'h!  

I did, however, find my warranty among the computer files, and apparently it's still in effect, as I bought the two year plan when I got it. It expires in October.  This was with Service Net Retail Solutions LLC.  They list a number to make a claim, 877-441-3836.  I was wondering if I should just go through them, or would it be better to contact Amazon CS directly.  I'm just not sure what either one of them would do for me now that the Kindle 3 is out and the Kindle 2 is no more.  Apparently I have to pay by CC to send it to the insurance people, but I want to make sure I get something back!  Something comparable, that is.  

If anyone has been in this situation, or has used Net Retail Solutions to file a claim successfully I'd love to hear from you as I'm really not sure what to do at this point.  Thanks to everyone for their help!  it's keeping me from pulling my hair out (yet)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would usually suggest contacting Amazon (Kindle support) first. . . .see what they'll offer. . .but, then, I'm not a 'third party warranty' sort of person.  I suppose if you have an actual warranty via someone else you should see what they'll do. . .

My sense is that a 3rd party will probably want you to send it to them and they'll 'repair' it.  Which may mean you're without a Kindle for a while.  The only feedback on 3rd party warranties I've seen are for Square Trade. . . . .

Amazon may replace it even if it's technically out of warranty.  In that case they'd send it right away and you have 30 days to send the other one back.  OR, if they don't have any K2's available for replacement, they may offer a discount on a K3. . .which, again, you'd get pretty quick. 

OR. . . .since it is out of warranty (via Amazon). . .you may want to find one of the many videos that tells you how to take the thing apart and replace the battery yourself.  Word is that it's not too difficult if you have some experience/comfort with working with the innards of electronics.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I just bought a Kindle 2, today, for my father.  He had crunched the screen.  They replaced it for $70 plus postage and tax.  It is good for International travel, apparently. It seemed like a good deal being that he was way over warranty.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone here for trying to help me with this.  Since several folks told me it might be better to call Amazon CS directly I went ahead and did that on Sunday.  Spoke to a wonderful woman named Susan who helped me try to reset the battery, but my Kindle was totally locked on the "Your battery is empty page".  Since I was still under warranty by a third party she said they would send me  another K2, which should be here Wednesday.  Needless to say, I am *extremely* pleased by this!      I doubt I could have gotten better CS and when I am more solvent to buy another eReader I do think it will be the K3.    

I can't wait to get back to reading!


----------

